# Build Nissan Almera 01 to a sport car



## Marcus89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I wounder were I can buy things too my car so it goes faster and look nice. I got like 90 hp in my car now and I want more hp. I live in sweden and I have lookt every were but cant find nothing. So were can i buy stuff too my car and turbo for a nice price?


----------

